
Netflix Lets iOS Users Share Movies, Shows to Instagram Stories - jmsflknr
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/netflix-instagram-stories-1203114219/
======
walterbell
Has there been open-standard work on deep linking? iOS has x-callback-URL and
now Shortcuts/Workflow.

